# sprayer wont prime no pressure



## crsmithpainting

I have an old beat up graco magnum xr5 trying to get a little more life out of it. It worked fine cleaned it out and it sat with water in the line for a month and a half, now it wont prime or build pressure just clicks and revs non stop cleaned the ball bearings still doesn't work. anything else I should try?

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## lmvp17

Same happened to my titan. Had a crack in the oil chamber. Happened in transit.


----------



## PatsPainting

Take a hammer and bang/tap on the piston housing. I'm guessing its just stuck from not being used and storing it with water.

Pat


----------



## Scotiadawg

PatsPainting said:


> Take a hammer and bang/tap on the piston housing. I'm guessing its just stuck from not being used and storing it with water.
> 
> Pat


Probably the prob, it's happened to me when the pump sits for a spell. :thumbsup:


----------



## wills fresh coat

PatsPainting said:


> Take a hammer and bang/tap on the piston housing. I'm guessing its just stuck from not being used and storing it with water.
> 
> Pat


Ditto....lower ball is stuck on residual paint that dried


----------



## Scotiadawg

Don't forget to oil that pump when you get it going again ! Before, during and AFTER use.


----------



## NCPaint1

PatsPainting said:


> Take a hammer and bang/tap on the piston housing. I'm guessing its just stuck from not being used and storing it with water.
> 
> Pat


Pat nooooooooo! Don't ever hit your pump with a hammer! The lower ball is easily accessible. Take off the suction tube and its right there. 

If you hit with a hammer you can dent the fluid section. I've even seen some crack and split. Airlessco's can get out of round and have to be replaced.


----------



## PatsPainting

NCPaint1 said:


> Pat nooooooooo! Don't ever hit your pump with a hammer! The lower ball is easily accessible. Take off the suction tube and its right there.
> 
> If you hit with a hammer you can dent the fluid section. I've even seen some crack and split. Airlessco's can get out of round and have to be replaced.



I should have said just tap, not hit. Does not even have to be a hammer, the handle of a screwdriver, piece of wood, what ever is laying around. I would turn on the machine, set it to prime and do a few taps. Might only take one before you see it start to prime.

Pat


----------



## PPG Guy

Problem is, it's a Magnum. There really is nowhere to "tap". All the guts are up in side the front housing. Probably rusted the piston assembly, which would have to be completely replaced, can't repack. Could run you a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## crsmithpainting

PatsPainting said:


> I should have said just tap, not hit. Does not even have to be a hammer, the handle of a screwdriver, piece of wood, what ever is laying around. I would turn on the machine, set it to prime and do a few taps. Might only take one before you see it start to prime.
> 
> Pat


smacked it with a wrench started right up thanks


----------



## Scotiadawg

crsmithpainting said:


> smacked it with a wrench started right up thanks


We aint gonna say told ya so. actually I used to do that to one of my crew


----------



## Irishmike

And now I'm off to smack my hero with a hammer! Thanks guys hope it wakes up!!:thumbup:


----------



## Scotiadawg

Irishmike said:


> And now I'm off to smack my hero with a hammer! Thanks guys hope it wakes up!!:thumbup:


NO NO NO not a hammer ! :no:


----------



## Irishmike

A gentle tap of a rubber mallet !


----------



## Scotiadawg

Irishmike said:


> A gentle tap of a rubber mallet !


ah, proper ting mate !:thumbsup:


----------



## Irishmike

Followed by a severe beating with a lump hammer if that doesn't shift it ha ha


----------



## Scotiadawg

Irishmike said:


> Followed by a severe beating with a lump hammer if that doesn't shift it ha ha


 Patience now laddy ! tis a difficult task putting wool sox on a rooster!:yes:


----------



## Irishmike

Theres more ways to choke a dog than choking him with butter as a wise old painter once told me :thumbsup:


----------



## Scotiadawg

Irishmike said:


> Theres more ways to choke a dog than choking him with butter as a wise old painter once told me :thumbsup:


tis a far more proper employ than choking the chicken, I dare postulate !:yes:


----------



## playedout6

Ah hah...must try that as my partner told me that our sprayer was not working...but it was when it was put away...my deck needs a refresh coat , so...we will give that a try and go from there . We hardly do any spraying and we paid a lot of money for it over 10 years ago . It is a Graco ...and I'm guessing a 495 Tall Boy model...does that sound correct as I'm just going from memory here ? 

We also bought a HVLP portable unit a few years back....can't remember the name of it off hand...the stuff has never paid for it self IMO . We had bought a 6 ft wand for the Graco but we could never get the thing to work...one of these days I will let somebody who sprays try it and see if it is the wand or us . We just do not use this stuff enough to stay familiar with the proper usage and handling and mixing of certain products which is where probably most of the problems and frustrations occur .


----------



## Scotiadawg

playedout6 said:


> Ah hah...must try that as my partner told me that our sprayer was not working...but it was when it was put away...my deck needs a refresh coat , so...we will give that a try and go from there . We hardly do any spraying and we paid a lot of money for it over 10 years ago . It is a Graco ...and I'm guessing a 495 Tall Boy model...does that sound correct as I'm just going from memory here ?
> 
> We also bought a HVLP portable unit a few years back....can't remember the name of it off hand...the stuff has never paid for it self IMO . We had bought a 6 ft wand for the Graco but we could never get the thing to work...one of these days I will let somebody who sprays try it and see if it is the wand or us . We just do not use this stuff enough to stay familiar with the proper usage and handling and mixing of certain products which is where probably most of the problems and frustrations occur .


what happens when you try to use the 6" extension "wand" ? I use the ext a lot and have had no probs, ditto the hvlp , thing really comes in handy for us!:yes:


----------



## playedout6

Scotiadawg said:


> what happens when you try to use the 6" extension "wand" ? I use the ext a lot and have had no probs, ditto the hvlp , thing really comes in handy for us!:yes:


 LOL...been over 10 years since we attempted the use of it...I can't really remember what the problem was...but if I was to guess it might have been a pressure problem of sorts .


----------



## playedout6

Our 495 Tall Boy is dead...or so it seems . It will not power up at all...just dead silence . Where should I start looking for a solution ? I'm not very familiar with the unit because we have not used it in almost 5 years . Any tips/pointers would be appreciated . We probably have about 100 hours of total usage with this unit ...just do not have much call for it around here . I just want to get it back in operational mode and maybe I will start using it a bit and seeking out some work where it is advantageous . Thanks guys !


----------



## NCPaint1

playedout6 said:


> Our 495 Tall Boy is dead...or so it seems . It will not power up at all...just dead silence . Where should I start looking for a solution ? I'm not very familiar with the unit because we have not used it in almost 5 years . Any tips/pointers would be appreciated . We probably have about 100 hours of total usage with this unit ...just do not have much call for it around here . I just want to get it back in operational mode and maybe I will start using it a bit and seeking out some work where it is advantageous . Thanks guys !


Check fuse, check to make sure power is getting to the unit. Make sure wires are all connected, sometimes the connections come loose.


----------

